# Piper, gone a year today 2/8



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you on this sad day. I think the first anniversary is the hardest, at least it was for me. 

Piper was a very special girl, you have so many wonderful memories of her. 

I lost my boy almost three years ago (18th). It was so hard not having him with us, I found a young golden boy and adopted him within three weeks of my bridge boy passing. 

Enjoy the wonderful memories of Piper and your new girl Ginger, she's beautiful.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Picture is of Piper in 2008. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wasn't sure if that was Piper or Ginger, thought it was Piper.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Those one year anniversaries are so hard. So happy Ginger is party of your family, though.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

The first year anniversary without my Allie was very hard. I am still wondering when it gets better. Its good you got another dog to care for. I got Mia about two months after Allie passed. Mia is such a joy and I would be so lonely without her. She makes me laugh and sometimes she makes me cry because she is so much like Allie. Hugs..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*1oldparson*

1oldparson

Rest in peace, sweet Piper!
ANNIVERSARIES are so hard!
I added Piper to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge list!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-28.html#post4137346


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your story, makes me feel like I know you better now. I know in my heart that God would not let us develop such strong connections with our dogs and then leave them out in the cold. I know that you will see your Cheyenne and Piper again, but it doesn't make being left behind any easier. I'm so glad that you opened your heart to Ginger, I am the same way, need a dog in my life, need that to heal. I hope your grief becomes easier, it sure never goes away.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Question: Do pets / animals go to Heaven? Do pets / animals have souls?

Answer: The Bible does not give any explicit teaching on whether pets/animals have "souls" or whether pets/animals will be in heaven. However, we can use general biblical principles to develop some clarity on the subject. The Bible states that both man (Genesis 2:7) and animals (Genesis 1:30; 6:17; 7:15, 22) have the breath of life. The primary difference between human beings and animals is that humanity is made in the image and likeness of God (Genesis 1:26-27), while animals are not. Being made in the image and likeness of God means that human beings are like God, capable of spirituality, with mind, emotion, and will, and they have a part of their being that continues after death. If pets/animals do have a "soul" or immaterial aspect, it must therefore be of a different and lesser "quality." This difference possibly means that pet/animal "souls" do not continue in existence after death.

Another factor to consider is that animals are a part of God's creative process in Genesis. God created the animals and said they were good (Genesis 1:25). Therefore, there is no reason why there could not be animals on the new earth (Revelation 21:1). There will most definitely be animals during the millennial kingdom (Isaiah 11:6; 65:25). It is impossible to say definitively whether some of these animals might be the pets we had while here on earth. We do know that God is just and that when we get to heaven we will find ourselves in complete agreement with His decision on this issue, whatever it may be.

From www.gotquestions.org



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Your thoughts are very kind. I am a pastor and I know our God is good and perfect and heaven is good and perfect. Two phrases never heard there are "I wish" and "I miss." As a pastor, I can only go by what the Bible says. I know there is no reason our pets can't be in heaven and if we need our pets for heaven to be perfect, they'll there. Blessings!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Remembering Piper today. Still miss her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Piper was a very special girl, she'll always be a part of you because she holds a special place in your heart. 

My thoughts are with you and your family today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pipe*



1oldparson said:


> Remembering Piper today. Still miss her.


We will always miss them. I like what sharlin says, "that the reunion is promised!"


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What a lovely tribute. These anniversaries are so, so hard. Sending you good thoughts today.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love your tribute to sweet hyper Piper. Anniversary days could be very sad ones. 

I am glad you have Ginger now as I am happy to have my Charlie. Hugs!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

1oldparson said:


> ...So, quickly Piper learned to drop her end of the rope and nip at Cheyenne's front legs which would make Cheyenne drop the rope and Piper would pick it up and run off with it....


Dear Oldparson, Your tribute to Piper is wonderful and I love this part because I can see her bright spirit in your words. She was a very lucky pup to be with you and your family, to be loved so much and to be cared for with strength and compassion. I hope this day when you remember Piper with some sadness, that there are also a lot of good memories of how she played and loved you back.


----------

